# CIGARfest 2006



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey guys, we got back from Red Rock Resort in central PA last night. The Cigarfest 2006 was AWESOME. I have lots of detail and 23 pics (~30MB). Should I load them here of is there a better way? 

Sparhawk


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Where in Central Pa?


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

use imageshack to host them and post the thumbs here.

http://imageshack.us/

wish I had gone but it sold out way early.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THOSE!!!

I was suppose to go and backed out...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhh. That was the one with Cigar International in Bethlehem?


----------

